# Objekt umwandeln [Illu CS3]



## Ex1tus (29. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich habe Umwandeln immer dazu benutzt Flächen mit Kontur in Flächen ohne Kontur zu wandeln ohne das sich das aussehen verändert hat. Das tut es inzwischen auch noch, aber statt einem Pfad hab ich nun drei  Was mach ich falsch?

Ich kann die sinnlosen inneren Pfade auch löschen, aber das ist ja nur ein Workaround...

Hier mal zwei Bilder zum verdeutlichen:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juni 2010)

Hi,
also bei mir passiert das auch. Aber du kannst ja im Anschluss den Pathfinder bemühen. Das geht etwas schneller als die Pfade alle löschen.

Gruß


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juni 2010)

Passiert das bei dir schon immer, oder auch erst jetzt?

edit: Brett vorm Kopf, danke für den Pathfindertipp...Ich hab den sogar standardmäßig offen *kopf ->  tisch*


----------

